# Prototype Campagnolo



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

New Campagnolo soon?

Prototype Campagnolo Group Spotted At Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Very soon, it looks very well finished already.

It looks like Campagnolo have adopted a couple of Shimano ideas, the four arm crank and the long arm on the front derailleur. Should be a very good group.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I hope they keep the cable pull ratios: The _comandi_ look like the current ones at least. 
Tempting to get just the crankset, RD and FD, since I'm thinking of going 52/36 instead of my current 50/34 anyway.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

looking good... I just put 9070 on my wife's bike and it's pretty nice, but I'd like to stay Campy for myself and the current EPS has not tempted me enough to stray from mechanical SR.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

kbwh said:


> I hope they keep the cable pull ratios: The _comandi_ look like the current ones at least.
> Tempting to get just the crankset, RD and FD, since I'm thinking of going 52/36 instead of my current 50/34 anyway.


Seeing how they're using old levers on new hardware I'd say the pull ratios are the same.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Interesting, the crank look is going to have to grow on me. My first thought wasn't I want one, on the other hand it sure looks stiff. It would be nice if this version used the std BCD so it would be easier use other rings (QRings, etc). As I'm using SRM and waiting for a P2Max to be shipped, it doesn't matter. I'm not getting the carbon FD cage, as they went back to a full metal cage (stiffer) for the RS version.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder... looks like they want to give Shimano a run for the money in the ugly-component dept. I'll be stocking up on the current crank design.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I don't get it. All of Campy's crankset already only have 4 arms. So now we're going to go to a new chain ring bolt pattern just to charge more $? Shimano is charging exorbitant prices for a big chain ring with the new pattern ($280!), I'm sure Campy will follow suit. This is just another screwing of the end user by forcing obsolescence.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

DrSmile said:


> I don't get it. All of Campy's crankset already only have 4 arms. So now we're going to go to a new chain ring bolt pattern just to charge more $? Shimano is charging exorbitant prices for a big chain ring with the new pattern ($280!), I'm sure Campy will follow suit. This is just another screwing of the end user by forcing obsolescence.


Sounds like a solid business strategy to me.

Unfortunately.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

The only plus, imho, is the idea of a single crank for std and compact cranks, as Shimano has done this year. I wonder if anyone at Campy has stopped to consider how a different chainring BCD/attachment-style/off-center hole/chainring thickness/etc. every few years isn't helping them build their business?


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

MMsRepBike said:


> Sounds like a solid business strategy to me.
> 
> Unfortunately.


leaves plenty opportunity for aftermarket cranks.


----------



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

It's good to see that the Ultra Torque axle design is still being moved forward, but it doesn't look too good for the survival of current Campagnolo chainring patterns especially their proprietary compact design in 110/112.5mm BCD. Will these be extinct by 2020?

It was a bygone era, but back in the day Campag produced a huge range of chainrings with different numbers of teeth for 144 and even 135mm patterns, I guess there will still be companies like T.A. and Stronglight making aftermarket rings though. On the other hand just having a single crank design to cover all available configurations will be another selling point. Don't think I'll be jonesing this for a few years yet though. 

The front derailleur might be a nice upgrade before then if nanoseconds of shifting response are a priority. I'm wondering if the rear derailleur is redesigned to extend the range of cassette teeth even further, knowing Campag's affinity for odd-tooth counts maybe a 31 on the back?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

headloss said:


> The only plus, imho, is the idea of a single crank for std and compact cranks


For most cyclists, this much touted advantage is irrelevant. How many of you actually switch cranks when you ride flatter (time-trial) terrain? I have such a setup for my travel bike and I never put the standard crank back on once I used the compact because the gear range with 10spd/11spd cassette is more than adequate. Granted this may be good for professional and amateur teams (except for increased flex), but the majority of cyclists would be best served by just riding compact to begin with. Campagnolo tried and failed at this with their 48/34 compact cranks, which I like very much and still use. As for actually switching rings, how long will it take before someone else makes rings for the new standard? Does anyone make rings yet for Shimano's new BCD?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

DrSmile said:


> For most cyclists, this much touted advantage is irrelevant. How many of you actually switch cranks when you ride flatter (time-trial) terrain? I have such a setup for my travel bike and I never put the standard crank back on once I used the compact because the gear range with 10spd/11spd cassette is more than adequate. Granted this may be good for professional and amateur teams (except for increased flex), but the majority of cyclists would be best served by just riding compact to begin with. Campagnolo tried and failed at this with their 48/34 compact cranks, which I like very much and still use. As for actually switching rings, how long will it take before someone else makes rings for the new standard? Does anyone make rings yet for Shimano's new BCD?


I pretty much agree with this.

I'm a Campagnolo fan, through and through, but I think a lot of this is another case of a Manufacturer either creating a perceived need, or keeping up with a perceived need created by another Manufacturer.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Where I live it is mostly rolling hills or flat. There are no climbs that require a 34t inner in the SE of England, so I usually run a compact with a 38 inner and an 11-23. If I'm likely to be doing a lot of up and down I can swap out the 11-23 for an 11-25. But I also ride a couple of times a year around the Italian lakes or in the Dolomites. I then swap out the 38 for a 34 and can use a 29 if needed. Now that I'm on a SR11 crank the problem is Campag don't do anything to fit their cranks bigger than a 36. Using Miche inners isn't ideal as they are a hair thinner and have to be washered to tighten down properly. So by having a universal setup like Shimano have I can have what I want with no compromise.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Time would be better spent IMO reducing weight and stack height from their Pro-Fit pedals.


----------



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

ultimobici said:


> Where I live it is mostly rolling hills or flat. There are no climbs that require a 34t inner in the SE of England, so I usually run a compact with a 38 inner and an 11-23. If I'm likely to be doing a lot of up and down I can swap out the 11-23 for an 11-25. But I also ride a couple of times a year around the Italian lakes or in the Dolomites. I then swap out the 38 for a 34 and can use a 29 if needed. Now that I'm on a SR11 crank the problem is Campag don't do anything to fit their cranks bigger than a 36. Using Miche inners isn't ideal as they are a hair thinner and have to be washered to tighten down properly. So by having a universal setup like Shimano have I can have what I want with no compromise.


Specialites TA do make a 38 to fit the current 11s Campag compact (110/112.5mm) BCD, as well as a 51t outer (TA Nerius rings). That would make a pretty sweet combo for sure, although they'd need different chainring bolts as well.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

The best thing about the new (very ugly, in my opinion) crank is how fantastic the "old" cranks are. The Ultra Torque is very stiff, reasonably light, and quite beautiful (again, in my opinion). The UT is also quite durable. I have a Record 10 crank with close to 30,000 miles on the original bearings. Who knows how long my SR 11 Cult Bearings will last?

Thanks Campy, for making high quality lightweight stuff that is extremely reliable and rugged. It's nice to know that I don't have to replace my old stuff just because there is a new design.


----------



## chiefkeef (Mar 12, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> Seeing how they're using old levers on new hardware I'd say the pull ratios are the same.


the internals could be completely modified. 

there is no need to change the exterior design


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

MMsRepBike said:


> Seeing how they're using old levers on new hardware I'd say the pull ratios are the same.


I think the derailleurs are the RS ones that were being tested by a few pros earlier this spring.


----------



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> I think the derailleurs are the RS ones that were being tested by a few pros earlier this spring.


No actually the rear derailleur is very different, with an extended parallelogram that has a kind of zigzag shaped outer plate. Maybe it's Campag's answer to SRAM's WiFli, and they were just giving it some live R&D. Unfortunately the article and pictures seem to have disappeared from CyclingNews' front page and I couldn't find it archived either. If you will allow me to speculate it might even be the "Potenza" design that Campagnolo fought Bridgestone as a trademark in court recently. 

I think we'll be seeing the RS group in full production long before these newer designs are officially released.


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

DrSmile said:


> I don't get it. All of Campy's crankset already only have 4 arms. So now we're going to go to a new chain ring bolt pattern just to charge more $? Shimano is charging exorbitant prices for a big chain ring with the new pattern ($280!), I'm sure Campy will follow suit. This is just another screwing of the end user by forcing obsolescence.


The fifth bolt is on the crankarm itself on the current Campy cranks.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

DrSmile said:


> For most cyclists, this much touted advantage is irrelevant.


It's not about the cyclists. Fewer SKUs from one crank design instead of standard + compact (+ triple) mean higher profits for Campagnolo, distributors, retail shops, and the few companies which sell complete Campagnolo equipped bikes.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> It's not about the cyclists. Fewer SKUs from one crank design instead of standard + compact (+ triple) mean higher profits for Campagnolo, distributors, retail shops, and the few companies which sell complete Campagnolo equipped bikes.


Fewer SKU's definitely makes things easier all around from manufacturing to distribution.
It would definitely help with aftermarket items as well.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

Since rumor has it that the Potenza group (if actually exists) is a budget group, I doubt this would be given all the carbon pieces.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

aa.mclaren said:


> Specialites TA do make a 38 to fit the current 11s Campag compact (110/112.5mm) BCD, as well as a 51t outer (TA Nerius rings). That would make a pretty sweet combo for sure, although they'd need different chainring bolts as well.


Having used aftermarket rings with my SR11 I'd rather use original equipment. Aftermarket never work quite as well IME.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

mikerp said:


> Fewer SKU's definitely makes things easier all around from manufacturing to distribution.
> It would definitely help with aftermarket items as well.


Not for the aftermarket or for the wholesalers. We still have to stock the full range of crank lengths and ring combinations. The work involved in swapping a set of rings makes it a major PITA.

The two beneficiaries of this are the manufacturer, who only has to produce one spider size, and the end user who is not stuck with a compact or standard crankset. It does make the shop's lot a little better in that you won't be telling a customer who wants lower gears that they have a £400+ bill because they have to buy new cranks.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

ultimobici said:


> Not for the aftermarket or for the wholesalers. We still have to stock the full range of crank lengths and ring combinations. The work involved in swapping a set of rings makes it a major PITA.


I was refering to having a common BCD, at this point there are limitations for Campy in regards to RotorQ rings, Osymetric rings, etc. If the size were standardized aftermarket companies would be more willing to manufacture.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

aa.mclaren said:


> RS group


It's on a few UK sites already.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> It's on a few UK sites already.


We have it in stock already. Very nice indeed.


----------

